# P 'n S 10-13k



## akash22 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's your budget?
    Rs 10-13k

    Camera type?
    Point and Shoot

    Body Style?
    compact i guess



    How much zoom do you
    want/expect?
    as much i can in this budget

    Do you care for manual exposure controls?
    Not sure

    What will you be shooting with this
    camera?
    Both indoor and outdoor 

    Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
    Indoors,low light,landscapes,video. No sports..

    Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
    Canon IXUS 255 HS,Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25,

    Any brand preference?
    Canon, sony

    From where will you be buying?
    Local

    Any other features you
    need?
    wi-fi, 1080p,etc... (image quality preferred over features)

    My current view...
    First of all am n00B to cams...After searching net and reading older threads i like Canon IXUS 255 HS,
    Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25...but if i can get better for shelling extra do mention...and is 
    Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30 worth shelling more?(read it is not that good for low light images  ) is it true?
    i like it more than prev two. is there any sony cam in this range??
Canon PowerShot SX260 is this better than tz30 if its worth to shell out more?


----------



## nac (Jan 17, 2014)

It's highly doubtful if you can find stock of SX260/240. TZ30 will be little out of budget, and when are not sure of manual controls no need to shell extra for TZ30.

TZ30 worth extra???
Sure it is, all the rivals are either over priced (than TZ30) or out of stock. + it's a feature filled camera, notably touch screen.

Both the IXUS 255 and TZ25 are selling at similar price range. I would pick TZ25 for little more zoom than IXUS 255 and manual controls.


----------



## akash22 (Jan 17, 2014)

thnks..for your opinion..i l get tz25 then.. but if i get tz30 for say 1.5k more then it wouldnt be bad to learn manual controls and use them to full extent.but still would like to know bout sx260 when compared to tz30.


----------



## nac (Jan 17, 2014)

The difference was not that narrow between TZ25 and TZ30. TZ30 was selling around 15k and TZ25 was under 10k. 

SX260 image quality is better than TZ30. But that doesn't mean TZ30 is too worse...


----------

